# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как женщине воспитать настоящего мужчину

## Irina

*Как женщине воспитать настоящего мужчину.*

Гиперопека. Девиз мамы — «Как страшно жить!», и потому она водит ребенка за руку в школу чуть ли не до десятого класса. Мысль оставить ребенка одного дома внушает матери ужас. Собственно, самостоятельные передвижения по городу позволяются уже подростку, равно как и ситуация «один дома». А меж тем это уже совсем поздно, к подростковому возрасту мальчик привыкает, что рядом с ним постоянно какая-то женщина (мама, няня, бабушка, тетя и т.д.), которая в любой момент решит все его проблемы. И исправить потом что-то уже проблематично. Нормальное время для практики ситуации «один дома» — это 6-7 лет. В 8-9 совершенно нормально приучать мальчика ориентироваться в городе хотя бы в пределах района и дороги до школы/секций/кружков.
Большинство мам ссылается на возросший уровень преступности и нестабильную ситуацию в стране. Но существенная разница лишь в том, что в наше время СМИ подняли вокруг преступности небывалую истерию, в то время как до 90-х годов о той же преступности просто умалчивали. Существенно большее ее не стало. Дело лишь в страхе, который сейчас внедряется в сознание людей. Стоит задуматься, как конструктивно отнестись к вопросу воспитания мужчины, даже если вы свято верите в возросшую преступность. Боитесь хулиганов и воров? Отдайте ребенка в секцию единоборств. Вряд ли взрослый мужчина будет ожидать от мальчика серьезного сопротивления, и тем самым мальчик выиграет время, за которое можно успеть убежать.
Боитесь, что ребенок без надзора не будет заниматься делом? Пусть хоть раз пройдет через объяснения с учителями без вашей помощи. Боитесь, что не справится с бытом? Научите его обслуживать себя
Постоянное бытовое обслуживание. Конечно, мама лучше и качественнее постирает сыну одежду, не говоря уж о глажке, готовке и уборке. И поэтому ничему не учит сына. Да и зачем — наверное, найдется женщина, которая возьмет рано или поздно на себя эти обязанности. А мужчина привыкает требовать чистые носки, глаженые рубашки и вкусные ужины, как что-то само собой разумеющегося, и даже порой «спасибо» жене не говорит.
Елена, 53 года, мать взрослого сына, которому сейчас 29 лет. Когда-то поняла, что не хочет, чтобы ее сын постоянно зависел от того, есть ли рядом с ним женщина, и решила действовать по принципу «мужчина должен уметь все сам». Начиная с 6 лет она терпеливо учила его готовить — не заставляла, а заинтересовывала: «Сережа, а давай это вместе сделаем? А хочешь попробовать сделать то-то и то-то?» Просила помочь сначала вывесить белье, а потом и принять участие в стирке (при этом очень хвалила за мужскую помощь). Сам Сергей вспоминал эти годы с удовольствием: «Я уже тогда чувствовал себя мужчиной, а не маленьким мальчиком, и мы были так дружны с мамой». И действительно прекрасно готовит, чему очень рада его жена.
Попросить разжечь духовку, поставить утюг нагреваться, повесить белье — все это мелочи, которые ребенок с радостью сделает за искреннюю похвалу матери и по ходу дела всему научится.
Также можно по мелочи (для начала) послать в магазин, попросить поучаствовать в других хозяйственных делах (сходить оплатить коммунальные счета, например). Да, есть риск, что продукты будут испорчены, что ребенок что-то сделает не так. Но лучше бережно поправить его и помочь пережить ошибку сейчас, чем потом кто-то (и мама в том числе) будет созерцать совершенно беспомощного сорокалетнего мужчину, который в случае болезни жены теряет всякую ориентацию в мире быта.
«Я знаю, как лучше!» Конечно, мама, человек взрослый, может оказаться дальновидней. Но кто тогда научит мальчика ответственности за свой выбор ? Мама может позволить ребенку совершить ошибку и осознать последствия выбора на той стадии, когда ошибка еще не фатальна.
Дарья, 45 лет, мать студента консерватории, Алексея. В 14 лет мальчик бросил любимую музыкальную школу: в среде его друзей это было «не модно». Дарья видела, что сын совершает ошибку, однако решила подождать с нотациями и не настаивать. «Это твой выбор, ты будешь нести за него ответственность сам», — сказала она. В 16, когда подошло время поступать в училище, Алексей стал жалеть, что поддался моде. Просил деньги на педагогов для подготовки. «Ты действительно хочешь? — спросила мать. — Тогда тебе придется потрудиться самому, хотя я тебе помогу тоже». Мальчик подрабатывал, раздавая листовки у метро, а мама оплачивала только тогда, когда он не справлялся. Вместе планировали бюджет его подготовки. В итоге Алексей поступил в училище, а затем и в консерваторию. И очень горд тем, что смог сам осуществить мечту. 
Несколько слов о деньгах. Даже если ваша семья очень обеспечена, это не значит, что не стоит учить будущего мужчину работать. Карманные деньги, заработанные самостоятельно, имеют совсем иной вес, чем данные родителями. Хорошо бы не просто помочь ребенку найти источник подработки, а еще и деликатно научить разговаривать с работодателями и привить мысль о том, что никакой труд не позор, скорее уж позором можно назвать неумение работать. А ведь часто родители внушают мальчику, что ему необходим высокий социальный статус и тем самым завышают планку его ожиданий. Потом это выливается в знакомую картину: муж теряет престижную работу и не готов браться за что-то попроще, а жена разрывается между домом, работой и детьми, в то время как муж с депрессией и банкой пива в руке переживает свое социальное падение на диване.
Все написанное выше можно свести к одной мысли: не стоит держать мальчика под колпаком. Взросление — болезненный процесс, и именно матери склонны откладывать его для своих сыновей. Но куда более болезненной будет учеба на своих ошибках тогда, когда мамы рядом уже не будет.

----------


## Alex

> Взросление — болезненный процесс, и именно матери склонны откладывать его для своих сыновей. Но куда более болезненной будет учеба на своих ошибках тогда, когда мамы рядом уже не будет.


Не склонны современные сыновья отрываться от мам и пап - гораздо проще идти по жизни доя своих родителей

----------

